# Tajima TMEX C901 Thread Breaks, Fills Only



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Starting off, I don't know exactly how many thread breaks is normal, but I the number I get seems pretty high. I do a lot of a 13k stitch logo with 3 colors and I don't think it has *ever* gone straight through with no breaks. 

It was professionally digitized and and we have used the file with multiple vendors who have not complained, so I think the DST is good.

But the other day, I ran a few dozen hats in a different logo that is all satin column stitches with no fill. It ran through these with one or two breaks per 6 hats. I have had similiar experience doing other no fill logos.

I have changed needles, cleaned thread paths, etc. It also is not specific to a single needle...for example I have red loaded on needle 2. On the 13k logo, it hasn't done the red portion without a break in weeks. But, I did 6 hats in a row without a break on a logo with no fills.

I suspect it is something simple that I am missing in my lack of experience. Any ideas where to look?

Thanks,

DaveW


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

check the age of your thread. I was having a similar problem and it ended up being thread that was old. Just a thought.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

How is the tension? Most of my thread breaks is from having not enough tension.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

RenegadeMarketer said:


> check the age of your thread. I was having a similar problem and it ended up being thread that was old. Just a thought.


Hmm...I will check that. I am pretty sure that all the thread in question is pretty new, but I will make sure....

Thanks!

DaveW


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

big frank sports said:


> How is the tension? Most of my thread breaks is from having not enough tension.


I have tried different tension settings all across the range and no real difference, unless all of my ranges are bad.

Thanks,

DaveW


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Hmm...I will check that. I am pretty sure that all the thread in question is pretty new, but I will make sure....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DaveW


I have a TMEX c1201 and had quite a time with thread breaks due to tension problems. I solved my problem by buying an upper thread tension gauge (cheap--under $10, I think) and using it every time I rethread. Now I generally only get thread breaks if there is a flaw in the design (usually stitches too short).

Good luck!
Liz


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

lizd said:


> I have a TMEX c1201 and had quite a time with thread breaks due to tension problems. I solved my problem by buying an upper thread tension gauge (cheap--under $10, I think) and using it every time I rethread. Now I generally only get thread breaks if there is a flaw in the design (usually stitches too short).
> 
> Good luck!
> Liz


I have that gauge. What tension are you using for rayon thread?

Do you use the guage to set the bobbin tension or do it otherwise?

I wonder if my tensions are overall too loose?

DaveW


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

DaveW said:


> I have that gauge. What tension are you using for rayon thread?
> 
> Do you use the guage to set the bobbin tension or do it otherwise?
> 
> ...


I set it between 130 and 140 for all my threads (I use rayon mostly); any looser than that and I get breaks. 

I don't use it for bobbin thread, for that I use the drop method. There is a special gauge for bobbin thread, but it's expensive--around $80, I think. I did find, though, that the prewound bobbins on the cardboard cores (Coats--forget which ones, exactly) were horrible for my machine--the tension would be great at the start of one then be way too loose after just a few thousand stitches or so. I am now winding my own bobbings (the metal ones that came with the machine) and no longer have that problem.


--Liz


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Dave,
First of all, switch to poly thread. It stretches more and you will have fewer breaks. Second, not all machines like all threads. There are cheap threads and good threads out there. If the thread is breaking in the same place every time, it is the design. What speed are you running at? I usually run my designs at around 1200 spm,which is really quite fast, but on some designs I have to slow it waaaaaaaay down. Magna glide bobbins give a consistent tension from start to finish and most of us use them. One other thing to consider is the hat itself. Some have harder buckrams that tend to grab the trhreads and break them more often.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, make sure that your needles are in correctly. If they are rotated too much, the rotary hook will basically shear the thread because the indentation of the needle is not there and the rotary hook is too close to the neede.


----------

